# Places to Ride around Colorado Springs



## budderbear (Nov 27, 2011)

Bones said:


> A work buddy of mine just gave his notice today. His Military wife is being transferred to Colorado Springs so he and his 18 year old son are packing it all up and moving. He's a good and avid skier and his son is a very solid boarder/novice instructor. Obviously they're both pretty pumped up about the move.
> 
> I'm sure they can find their way around on the weekends to all the big Colorado meccas, but any opinions on little hidden, convenient Mom and Pop hills for night riding 3 or 4 nights a week after work?


Not around Colorado springs unfortunately. Best mom and pop places to me are Eldora (haven't been in years) Arapahoe Basin (not quit the same after teaming up with vail) and Loveland (still sweet but unsettling to see so many immigrant lifties when I'm trying to get a job there)

p.s. Colorado Springs is currently on fire... well not literally but pretty dam close.


----------



## Fruman (Jul 8, 2012)

You won't find anything around the Springs. You're going to have to go northwest to places budderbear mentioned that are mostly around I-70, or west to Crested Butte by Gunnison. I've heard great things about Crested Butte--I had a buddy to go Western State and he snowboarded there quite often.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Plenty of ash boarding down there. Ride the gray wave!


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Monarch ski area is the most non hassle to get to and actually has some very fun terrain in Mirkwood Basin. Short vertical, but it is very much a Mom and Pop like Loveland or Eldora. It's the same drive as for getting to say Breckenridge.

As far as for after work skiing, there is none for Colorado Springs residents.


----------



## ohm (Jul 30, 2012)

budderbear said:


> Not around Colorado springs unfortunately. Best mom and pop places to me are Eldora (haven't been in years) Arapahoe Basin (not quit the same after teaming up with vail) and Loveland (still sweet but unsettling to see so many immigrant lifties when I'm trying to get a job there)
> 
> p.s. Colorado Springs is currently on fire... well not literally but pretty dam close.


I was at Eldora this season. Decent snow for how popular the mountain is. Nice family atmosphere, probably good for what you're looking for. But it's closer to Boulder than the springs.


----------

